# Silly knits for Christmas



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

These have kept my hands occupied for a few evenings lately!

Our family are all coming here for Christmas, so I made these little cozies for Ferrero Rocher chocolates, to serve with coffee after our Christmas dinner.

I'm hoping there will be something everybody likes. I've made a couple extra - so even the last person to take one, can have a choice.

The patterns (with a few personal tweaks!) are all free on the internet and the yarn was from my stash. I only had to buy the chocolates!

What 'silly knits' are other people making?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

None. But I love your's and will take all of them!! Really darling and clever..Hildy


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

How cute! What a nice touch to cover wrapped chocolate candy! That sort of “sweetens the deal,” as though those chocolates need to be sweeter!

Which would I choose? I like Santa Claus as a secular symbol of Christmas, and you have two there. I would choose the one that is less ”fiddly.” But then, two options you showed is itself a piece of chocolate candy, or a maybe it is a baked treat. It has the little cherry and leaf on top. The snowman head shows up really well. Penguins are popular lately. The birds are cute. The reindeer is clever. 

Are there placecards or nametags at each place? You could give each person something that they especially like. Maybe in team colors, if they follow a certain high school, college, or pro team. Or the baby shirt if they have a new baby in their life (child or grandchild).


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> None. But I love your's and will take all of them!! Really darling and clever..Hildy


Aww, thank you - pop in and you can have first choice - but only one!!!
Liz


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

They are gorgeous. Can you please say where on the internet the patterns can be found?
Thank you and Happy Christmas!!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I choose the snowman with the blue scarf


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

MartyCare said:


> How cute! What a nice touch to cover wrapped chocolate candy! That sort of "sweetens the deal," as though those chocolates need to be sweeter!
> 
> Which would I choose? I like Santa Claus as a secular symbol of Christmas, and you have two there. I would choose the one that is less "fiddly." But then, two options you showed is itself a piece of chocolate candy, or a maybe it is a baked treat. It has the little cherry and leaf on top. The snowman head shows up really well. Penguins are popular lately. The birds are cute. The reindeer is clever.
> 
> Are there placecards or nametags at each place? You could give each person something that they especially like. Maybe in team colors, if they follow a certain high school, college, or pro team. Or the baby shirt if they have a new baby in their life (child or grandchild).


Thank you so much for taking the time to look so carefully and to tell me all your thoughts - much appreciated.

They are actually all knitted, with a wrapped chocolate inside each - I know - totally superfluous, but if it makes everyone smile it will be worth it!! They can take the little 'cozies' home - or leave them with me to refill next year!!

The two you describe (with the holly leaves and berries on top) are actually knitted too, not baked. They are meant to represent little plum puddings - note to self, "try harder next time"!!!!

I'm not using name tags - the youngest children usually decide where they are going to sit and beside whom - and the adults do what they are told and fill in the gaps!
Liz x


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

They are adorable. To hard to pick a favorite. Can you please share the Web site you found them at?


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> The two you describe (with the holly leaves and berries on top) are actually knitted too, not baked. They are meant to represent little plum puddings - note to self, "try harder next time"!!!!


 I was thinking "plum pudding," but unfortunately I have never seen them in person. The brown part looked like chocolate, but I knew there was a Christmas confection that has that appearance. I've just seen them on Christmas Cards. ;-)
For people "in the know" about such things, those would look just like plum pudding. If the guests sit anywhere they like, they might trade around their cozies while they are having tea.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

annagemma said:


> They are gorgeous. Can you please say where on the internet the patterns can be found?
> Thank you and Happy Christmas!!!


Now that you ask me I can only find the Pinterest pictures - not the patterns. I promise I will look again later (possibly this evening) and get back to you. They do exist - honestly!!!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

What a great idea and so much fun. Very cute pieces, something for everyone.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

I love the teapots & the Christmas puddings & all of them really.
You could wrap them in plain paper & put them in a container & have a "lucky dip" like they had when we were kids.
They could then swap with each other if they really wanted to. It all sounds so much fun, anyway.
Good for you!
Moisey


----------



## Carolae (Oct 26, 2013)

I love them all, but especially the Santas, figgy pudding and the snowmen! Can you tell me where you got the patterns? Many thanks.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Moisey said:


> I love the teapots & the Christmas puddings & all of them really.
> You could wrap them in plain paper & put them in a container & have a "lucky dip" like they had when we were kids.
> They could then swap with each other if they really wanted to. It all sounds so much fun, anyway.
> Good for you!
> Moisey


I think it will be just a 'who grabs first' affair, but I know there will be requests afterwards for "the one that got away"!!


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I would love to make them to bring to Florida with me for Christmas. Everyone would love them....


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you Roxanness and Carolae. As I have told Annagemma (above) I will do a proper search later and get back to you all.
Liz x

ETA the problem is that I printed the patterns out months ago, so I can't even find them in my 'Internet History'.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a great looking bunch of characters, I'm sure everyone will love them.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

I've found the Santa and Snowman! Wouldn't you know it - they are on Ravelry!! I should have tried there first.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santa--snowman-chocolate-decorations

I'm still looking for the teapots, birds etc! - Watch this space, but don't hold your breath, it may take some time!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

These are so adorable. Looking forward to you sharing the pattern source.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

rujam said:


> What a great looking bunch of characters, I'm sure everyone will love them.


Thank you rujam. I do hope so! Liz


----------



## Carolae (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you Lizcrafts!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Carolae said:


> Thank you Lizcrafts!


It's a pleasure Carolae.

Perhaps someone can tell me. If I don't manage to find the 'free' pattern, would it be against copyright law for me to photograph my printed copy and put it up here on KP?


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

I can't for the life of me see why you'd want to cover chocolates! Surely they should be kept cool? 
What do you do with them when you haven't any Ferrero Rocher?


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

I think this is adorable and my favorite would have to the teapots because they can be displayed year round as a keepsake in remembrance of Christmas at your house what a great conversation piece


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

owlet said:


> I can't for the life of me see why you'd want to cover chocolates! Surely they should be kept cool?
> What do you do with them when you haven't any Ferrero Rocher?


So stick them in the fridge - jacket and all. With insulation they'll stay 'cool' for even longer!!!!!

They don't take up an awful lot of room and you can always stick them on a lolly pop!!
Liz


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Totally cute and original!! Love them all!!!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

ocdknitcase said:


> Totally cute and original!! Love them all!!!


Thank you for looking. Liz


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Adorable. I would choose the bird. They look like robins to me. 

Robin


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Found these also on Ravelry!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-ferrero-rocher-cosies-inc-puddings


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Adorable. I would choose the bird. They look like robins to me.
> 
> Robin


There are 2 robins and 2 penguins in there.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Found these also on Ravelry!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-ferrero-rocher-cosies-inc-puddings


Yes, I know. But you have to pay for these - and I promised everyone they were free!

Thank you for the link though. Liz x


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Love them all, but I'll take a robin, please!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Forget all that - I've found it!

https://plfpatterns.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/chocolate-covers.pdf

A tiny word of warning. I had a minor problem with this pattern as I found the 'bottom' edge a little bit tight and difficult to put onto the chocolates. It may be my knitting but I don't usually have tension problems. It could have been the yarns I suppose, they were mostly DK or 4 ply used double.

I suggest you make up the basic white snowball and try it. Then you can make any adjustments and use this number on the more fiddly items.

The Santa/snowman pattern uses more stitches and I sort of 'combined' the patterns to get the fit I liked.

Hope this helps and doesn't put anyone off. They are really fun and quick to make.

Happy knitting. Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

curlyq said:


> Love them all, but I'll take a robin, please!


I'll put you down for one - if it's still there on Boxing day! Liz x


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'd be hard pressed to choose just one because they're all so nice. :sm24:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I'd be hard pressed to choose just one because they're all so nice. :sm24:


Aww, Thank you Trish. They were such fun to make!
Liz x


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Here is a Christmas bell. It's only about an inch in sportweight yarn, so probably still too small in DK. Easy to add some stitches though.

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/holbell3.htm


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

anteateralice said:


> Here is a Christmas bell. It's only about an inch in sportweight yarn, so probably still too small in DK. Easy to add some stitches though.
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/holbell3.htm


Thank you. I'm sure I could do something with that. There are still a few gaps on the plate!
Liz x


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chocolate-orange-covers

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-hats-choc-orange-cover


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chocolate-orange-covers
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-hats-choc-orange-cover


Thank you. Ferrero Rocher are just bite-sized. These are for 'Terry's chocolate oranges' which are a lot larger - the size of a real orange. Do you have them in America?

Liz


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> Thank you. I'm sure I could do something with that. There are still a few gaps on the plate!
> Liz x


I also am going to make the santa hat in green and add different color bobbles to make a tree. Or more likely, since I hate making bobbles, glue on some tiny pompoms. Is that cheating? The family won't care. Or even know; I'm the only knitter aside from my mom.

I think these might also work. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-mitten-decoration


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

owlet said:


> What do you do with them when you haven't any Ferrero Rocher?


 I would stuff them with a little pillow stuffing or a small part of an old nylon stocking. Maybe close off the bottom, maybe hang them on the Christmas tree. Or use them as a decoration on a wrapped gift. Or make a garland out of a piece of ribbon or greenery, and attach them to the garland.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

anteateralice said:


> I also am going to make the santa hat in green and add different color bobbles to make a tree. Or more likely, since I hate making bobbles, glue on some tiny pompoms. Is that cheating? The family won't care. Or even know; I'm the only knitter aside from my mom.
> 
> I think these might also work. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-mitten-decoration


It's Christmas! You are allowed to do anything you want. Just so long as you don't eat the last chocolate - that's mine!!!!!
Liz x


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

anteateralice said:


> Is that cheating?
> I think these might also work. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-mitten-decoration


It's only cheating if you see The Rules printed on paper by a Knitting Authority, prohibiting that. ... An authority that you accept as worthy to give you advice.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

MartyCare said:


> I would stuff them with a little pillow stuffing or a small part of an old nylon stocking. Maybe close off the bottom, maybe hang them on the Christmas tree. Or use them as a decoration on a wrapped gift. Or make a garland out of a piece of ribbon or greenery, and attach them to the garland.


OR!! - buy more chocolates!!!
Liz x


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Liz
How clever you are. I co-ordinate a pot-luck Christmas luncheon for my "Naughty Knitters" group. I try to have a little something to give away. Last year I made the knitting baskets: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-basket-ornament
Now thanks to you, I will have something for the sweet table. I cannot wait to get started.
Bless you.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Liz
> How clever you are. I co-ordinate a pot-luck Christmas luncheon for my "Naughty Knitters" group. I try to have a little something to give away. Last year I made the knitting baskets:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-basket-ornament
> Now thanks to you, I will have something for the sweet table. I cannot wait to get started.
> Bless you.


Aww. Those are really cute - I bet your knitting friends loved them.
Glad to have helped with your idea for this year.
Happy knitting.
Liz x


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They're so cute.. Love them all. :sm24:


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> It's Christmas! You are allowed to do anything you want. Just so long as you don't eat the last chocolate - that's mine!!!!!
> Liz x


Ok, I'll save it for you. Shall I bring it over to Merrie Olde England? Or do you want to come for it to sunny SoCal?


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

anteateralice said:


> Ok, I'll save it for you. Shall I bring it over to Merrie Olde England? Or do you want to come for it to sunny SoCal?


I'll let you choose.

I visited San Diego, years ago when my husband was speaking at a conference there. The "Emeraldi hotel" comes to mind, but I could be wrong and I'm sure it has changed management and been renamed since then!! It was a short walk from Horton Plaza. Goodness, I didn't think I remembered any of this stuff!! Anyway, I would be happy to make a return visit but, if you would like to visit England, you would be very welcome too!!

Just make sure that the chocolate is well wrapped up in its little woollen jacket. We don't want the change in temperature to be too much of a shock for it!

Liz x


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Awww, they are all so sweet - and such a cute idea.
My choice would be the lovely little blue and white striped teapot.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

These are all adorable! What a fun idea and great tradition to start and share with your family.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Awww, they are all so sweet - and such a cute idea.
> My choice would be the lovely little blue and white striped teapot.


Thank you for looking.

I'm really pleased that nearly everyone is choosing something different! Maybe there won't be any arguments on Christmas day after all.

Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Suo said:


> These are all adorable! What a fun idea and great tradition to start and share with your family.


Thank you for your lovely comments. Much appreciated.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> OR!! - buy more chocolates!!!
> Liz x


Or..."eat one, cover one"...YES!!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks to all for sharing the patterns with us. I rarely knit these days, mainly crochet but will enjoy making these
this year. Instead of sending crocheted clothing or toys to my two great nieces in another State, for Christmas,
I had already decided to make tiny things for them to decorate the Christmas tree with or for hanging on streamers/garlands or whatever their parents come up with. I may stuff some of them & leave others free for their
parents to put chocolates in if they wish as our summer heat would not be very kind to them in a parcel and could
well end up in a big mess.
I made tiny knitted mittens for a crocheted racoon which sits on our mantlepiece & looks very cute but am too
attached to it to give away just yet, so he can set an example for me to get on with the Christmas knitting.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

They are lovely.

I do loads of the puddings and stuff them with a Frerro Rocher or however you spell it, then put one at each place setting at the Christmas Dinner table. Everyone is pleasantly surprised. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I love the plum pudding one, please. These are too adorable for words. What fun!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Moisey said:


> Thanks to all for sharing the patterns with us. I rarely knit these days, mainly crochet but will enjoy making these
> this year. Instead of sending crocheted clothing or toys to my two great nieces in another State, for Christmas,
> I had already decided to make tiny things for them to decorate the Christmas tree with or for hanging on streamers/garlands or whatever their parents come up with. I may stuff some of them & leave others free for their
> parents to put chocolates in if they wish as our summer heat would not be very kind to them in a parcel and could
> ...


I'm sure they will love to receive them - and they shouldn't cost too much to post!! Liz


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Grannie maggie said:


> They are lovely.
> 
> I do loads of the puddings and stuff them with a Frerro Rocher or however you spell it, then put one at each place setting at the Christmas Dinner table. Everyone is pleasantly surprised. :sm24: :sm24:


I hope I'll get the same reaction.
Liz


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

salmonmac said:


> I love the plum pudding one, please. These are too adorable for words. What fun!


Thank you very much. I'll try to save that one just for you!
Liz


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

All are so cute. I like the tea cozys best.????


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> All are so cute. I like the tea cozys best.????


Actually they were the most satisfying to make! Thank you for looking. Liz


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> I'll let you choose.
> 
> I visited San Diego, years ago when my husband was speaking at a conference there. The "Emeraldi hotel" comes to mind, but I could be wrong and I'm sure it has changed management and been renamed since then!! It was a short walk from Horton Plaza. Goodness, I didn't think I remembered any of this stuff!! Anyway, I would be happy to make a return visit but, if you would like to visit England, you would be very welcome too!!
> 
> ...


The Emerald is now the Westin. Horton Plaza is still there but who knows for how long; it seems millenials don't like malls so we'll see if they survive.

I would love to return to England; I spent a whole summer in London long ago and a December on another trip. But I did not get up North at all so that's an area that I want to see. I suppose there is a lot of Robin Hood tourism in your area, and I would love to see Sherwood Forest! Is there still a Sheriff of Nottingham?

So with England being so expensive I will have to save up; I will freeze the chocolate so it will be as delicious as ever when I get it over there. Its jacket will keep freezer burn at bay! Thanks for the darling idea. :sm01:


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much for all the patterns. They are so adorable. I had never seen or heard of them before. Thanks!


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I love these,so nice.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

So sweet


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

They are so adorable! It will be a great remembrance of the time you spent together. Thanks to all who shared there patterns. I don't know if I will have time to knit them this year but I have them saved.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are all adorable! My favorites are the snowmen.


----------



## jackychrisp (Jun 16, 2011)

What a wonderful festive idea.
I love the penguin!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love them all, they look so awesome 

I need more hours in my day, next year i'm starting much earlier for my xmas knit's lol


----------



## bettylarrabee (Jan 8, 2016)

I think they are all well done, but I've got a thing for birds and like the robins best, although they are the least Christmassy. I'm imagining a chickadee, and cardinal.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are so cute!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are all so cute, love all of them. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

These are really cute. I can see them stuffed as Christmas ornaments too.

Sue


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Those are adorable!!! Where is the pattern?


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

they are darling.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are so cute!!!! What a fun idea.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lizcraft thanks for the pattern and what a good idear.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Darling.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

anteateralice said:


> The Emerald is now the Westin. Horton Plaza is still there but who knows for how long; it seems millenials don't like malls so we'll see if they survive.
> 
> I would love to return to England; I spent a whole summer in London long ago and a December on another trip. But I did not get up North at all so that's an area that I want to see. I suppose there is a lot of Robin Hood tourism in your area, and I would love to see Sherwood Forest! Is there still a Sheriff of Nottingham?
> 
> So with England being so expensive I will have to save up; I will freeze the chocolate so it will be as delicious as ever when I get it over there. Its jacket will keep freezer burn at bay! Thanks for the darling idea. :sm01:


We had a wonderful trip. After the conference was over we hired a car and spent 2 weeks driving up the Pacific highway, with an amazing side trip to Yosemite, to catch our return flight in San Fransisco.

Where do Millenials shop over there? I think they still use 'shopping centres' (our equivalent of your malls)over here!

Much as I would like a return visit, I feel that, I really must let it be you who comes over here. If you only saw the south of our country, we have to prove to you that London does not have all the best places!!!

Robin Hood does feature here and there is a 'tourist centre' in Sherwood Forest. The word 'forest' is a bit of an exaggeration, but there are some very pretty walks and cycle routes through the trees!!!!

The position of Sheriff of Nottingham certainly does still exist but is no longer allowed to imprison or hang people!! Nowadays it is an ambassadorial role which concentrates on the promotion of Nottingham's historic associations and links with the legends of Robin Hood. And, even better, it is also an 'equal opportunities' position with recent holders of the office having been black and female!

I'll look forward to the 'choccie', let me know when you land at Heathrow!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

bettylarrabee said:


> I think they are all well done, but I've got a thing for birds and like the robins best, although they are the least Christmassy. I'm imagining a chickadee, and cardinal.


And yet the robin would be as 'Christmasy' over here as Santa or snowmen! I love learning how different the traditions and customs are, in different parts of the world.
Liz


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Those are adorable!!! Where is the pattern?


You'll find them earlier in this thread. The patterns I used are on pages 1 and 3, but others have posted 'paid' alternatives too.
Liz


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

They are all really cute.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I like them all but especially the tea pots


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Extra cute!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I can't choose, I love all of them. What a cute idea. And yes, the plum puddings are clearly that. I think if you are going to try harder next year, it really means you should send one to all KPers... : )


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> I like them all but especially the tea pots


You'll have to have the red one - the blue one has been chosen already!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> I can't choose, I love all of them. What a cute idea. And yes, the plum puddings are clearly that. I think if you are going to try harder next year, it really means you should send one to all KPers... : )


You are a very hard task-master gardenpoet!!

I'd better get knitting: The 'Home page' says there are 158,201 KP users. That leaves me with 158,185 cozies still to go. Any volunteers to help me!!!!
Liz x


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Love the teapot! Actually, love all of them. What fun - I would try a few of these.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

my D in L made the Christmas pudding ones last year with a Feerer Rocher in to sell to help gd go to Borneo with a charity gs took one and gave it to his Auntie but he had put a brussel sprout in when she took it out he said it must have gone bad good job she can see the funny side of things


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

These are fabulous and would love to have the pattern links when you can find them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Santa and the snowman in the blue hat are my favorites, but I like them all! What fun!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

They're adorable and thanks so much for the pattern links!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> my D in L made the Christmas pudding ones last year with a Feerer Rocher in to sell to help gd go to Borneo with a charity gs took one and gave it to his Auntie but he had put a brussel sprout in when she took it out he said it must have gone bad good job she can see the funny side of things


That must have been a shock for his Aunt!

I hope your grand daughter enjoyed Borneo. It's an amazing country. Do you know which area she was in? When we lived in KL we used to go over to Borneo just for a long weekend.

It seems so far away, now that we are back in the UK!
Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

mysterywriter said:


> These are fabulous and would love to have the pattern links when you can find them.


I found them, and they are on pages 2 and 3.

I'm afraid I made a mistake in a previous posting and wrote "1 and 3"!!!! Silly me!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

great idea and SO cute!


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

Just type in "knit little cozies for ferrero rocher chocolates", & you will get all kinds of cute patterns


----------



## workwidow (Feb 11, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant. Well done Liz


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Wonderful idea! I love them all - the teapots would be great on a tree all year round. Thank you so much for sharing. As I live in the UK too - if you have any left the postage should not be too expensive xxx


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

meadowmadcow said:


> Wonderful idea! I love them all - the teapots would be great on a tree all year round. Thank you so much for sharing. As I live in the UK too - if you have any left the postage should not be too expensive xxx


Have you checked the UK postage rates recently!!!!!!!!

Only joking - thanks so much for looking.
Liz x


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

very cute


----------



## Hetty62 (Sep 13, 2016)

I like the reindeer and Robins! Hope you find the pattern as just the ticket to make the Christmas table even prettier !! I will have a go as plenty of odds and ends in the stash--which will also have the advantage of ---more room for new wool !!!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Hetty62 said:


> I like the reindeer and Robins! Hope you find the pattern as just the ticket to make the Christmas table even prettier !! I will have a go as plenty of odds and ends in the stash--which will also have the advantage of ---more room for new wool !!!


I found them earlier and put them up on pages 2 and 3 (look for my robin avatar) - but it is rather far back now so

here is the snowman and Santa:-

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santa--snowman-chocolate-decorations

and here are the rest:-

https://plfpatterns.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/chocolate-covers.pdf

I added a few 'advice' notes on this 2nd one - on page 3. You may want to go back and check.

The reindeer I made up as I went along - I'm glad you recognised what it was meant to be!!!

Good luck! I hope you enjoy making them as much as I did.
Liz x

ETA You'll be able to go mad in the 'New Years sales' - with all the room you will have in your stash!!!! Just how many are you planning to make??!!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

All adorable; especially love the puddings.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Cute


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> All adorable; especially love the puddings.


I may have to make some more puddings!!
Liz


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## ocinreading (Aug 4, 2016)

Just too cute!!! ????


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

all of them, they are so cute.


----------



## Hetty62 (Sep 13, 2016)

Still finishing off some Christmas makes so as soon as I can will try and knit all --- I've started taking my knitting into work for the 2 15 minute breaks and the lunch hour--one of the young girls said I always know where you are sitting because there's either a library book or knitting !! It's very relaxing after a bad morning!! Thank you so much for the patterns -- hope mine come out as good as yours!!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Liz, They are so cute and it is such a great idea! Great job on the reindeer. I love them but alas I am also a tea cozy fan of yours.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Those are adorable! What a lovely idea


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

So cute and clever.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Hetty62 said:


> Still finishing off some Christmas makes so as soon as I can will try and knit all --- I've started taking my knitting into work for the 2 15 minute breaks and the lunch hour--one of the young girls said I always know where you are sitting because there's either a library book or knitting !! It's very relaxing after a bad morning!! Thank you so much for the patterns -- hope mine come out as good as yours!!


I'm sure they'll be gorgeous. Maybe we'll get to see them?
Liz x


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the snow person with a blue scarf. My address is_____________! The plate holding your adorable creations is fun also. It looks like Christmas ribbon has been inserted into slots that keep it in place.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

kipsalot said:


> Hi Liz, They are so cute and it is such a great idea! Great job on the reindeer. I love them but alas I am also a tea cozy fan of yours.


Thank you so much. I love making full size teapot cozies too!

Liz x


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

All of them please. ;-) Those are just darling.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the plum pudding. What a great idea, wish I could do it.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

BC said:


> I like the snow person with a blue scarf. My address is_____________! The plate holding your adorable creations is fun also. It looks like Christmas ribbon has been inserted into slots that keep it in place.


It's on it's way!!

You are right about the plate. it is a pedestal glass plate. Both the 'foot' and the 'display plate' itself have little slots around their outer edges and you can weave a ribbon of your choice through.

I like the 'christmassy' tartan one and have used it for several years.
Liz x


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

These are too cute!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just love the snowman, but they are all so cute.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

It would be like choosing from among your children. Can't be done.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

nitcronut said:


> It would be like choosing from among your children. Can't be done.


Aww. Thank you, nitcronut.

It's funny, I often feel like that about the things I make - sad isn't it?!!!
Liz x


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love them all - so adorable and such thoughtful gifts


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi, I'm your long lost relative, what time is dinner? By the way, I love snowmen!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

kiqi said:


> Hello, I'm your long lost relative, what time is dinner? By the way, I love snowmen!


I've been searching and searching - where have you been?

I'll have to make you one. Those two have gone already - what colour?
Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for all the kind comments - and fun!

We're off to bed now! Wishing you a very good night from the UK.

Liz


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

I've been on sebatical for several years, in a foreign country on a sailboat, that's why you couldn't find me! Oh, white snowman, with a blue hat and scarf please, would be great!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

kiqi said:


> I've been on sebatical for several years, that's why you couldn't find me! Oh, white snowman, with a blue hat and scarf please, would be great!


I'll start it in the morning - do you know what time it is here??!!??
Liz x


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

What time is it there? 7.30 in the evening here.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

They are so cute.
Very nice work.
I LOVE the snowman head with the blue hat. But MUST have the Reindeer, and a bird.
But a "spot of tea" would be perfect.
Ahhhh shucks...I'll take them ALL


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

What a great idea and you did a fabulous job on them. I'm sure they'll be well received and treasured for future Christmas times.

Marge


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

kiqi said:


> What time is it there? 7.30 in the evening here.


Half past midnight! And I have to be up at 6:30!!! Nighty night!


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

Good night, pleasant dreams!


----------



## GypsyGranny (Nov 25, 2016)

Marbles


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

These are all wonderful!!! I saved all of the patterns, as if I have time to do them all!!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

None for me, but you had such a great idea.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

They are all wonderful! I'd have a hard time choosing if I went first! I think the plum puddings and teapots spoke to me first, but I'd love any of them! Someone can have my Ferrero Rocher chocolate, though! I don't like hazel nuts! I'll put a kiss in mine! You did a fantastic job!

And thank you for going to all the trouble to find the patterns!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Those are such a cute idea! I'd pick the reindeer or the snowman head with the blue hat.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Wonderful, its wonderful to have friendly banter instead of being snippy. Merry Christmas and I'll have a pudding please.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Ginny K said:


> I love the plum pudding. What a great idea, wish I could do it.


Please give it a try - they are all just straight knitting and don't take long!

And don't forget to let us know how you get on. Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> They are so cute.
> Very nice work.
> I LOVE the snowman head with the blue hat. But MUST have the Reindeer, and a bird.
> But a "spot of tea" would be perfect.
> Ahhhh shucks...I'll take them ALL


Now that's just plain greedy - what a bad influence for the little ones!!!!!! I think I'm going to need a few more 'spares'!

Thank you so much for looking and posting. Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

thomsonact said:


> They are all wonderful! I'd have a hard time choosing if I went first! I think the plum puddings and teapots spoke to me first, but I'd love any of them! Someone can have my Ferrero Rocher chocolate, though! I don't like hazel nuts! I'll put a kiss in mine! You did a fantastic job!
> 
> And thank you for going to all the trouble to find the patterns!!!


Funnily enough neither do I - but someone gave me a box, and it seemed like such a good way to get them eaten up!

I'm looking for other round, wrapped sweets for next time. Perhaps Lindt would do - if I cut the twisted 'ends' off! Other than that, it will have to be lolly pops - but I don't want them to look like I have stuck 'heads' on poles - King Henry VIII style!

Thanks for looking. Liz


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Wonderful, its wonderful to have friendly banter instead of being snippy. Merry Christmas and I'll have a pudding please.


Thank you very much. I have really enjoyed all the fun replies too.

Your pudding will have to be part of my next batch, I'm afraid - demand has been higher than expected!!

And I hope you have a very Merry Christmas too.
Liz x


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Love them all but I like the bird best I think


----------



## GrammyB6753 (Apr 14, 2014)

So precious! It would be a great intro for me toward making toys  Will tty it soon !


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I have the pattern to make covers for the round, EOS lip balms. They can look like ornaments but I love your patterns for the chocolates! Should be about the same size as the lip balms. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

lizcrafts said:


> Funnily enough neither do I - but someone gave me a box, and it seemed like such a good way to get them eaten up!
> 
> I'm looking for other round, wrapped sweets for next time. Perhaps Lindt would do - if I cut the twisted 'ends' off! Other than that, it will have to be lolly pops - but I don't want them to look like I have stuck 'heads' on poles - King Henry VIII style!
> 
> Thanks for looking. Liz


That's funny, Liz! I think maybe Lindt has round chocolate truffles. Maybe your Roses has something!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

thomsonact said:


> That's funny, Liz! I think maybe Lindt has round chocolate truffles. Maybe your Roses has something!


Yes they do have round truffles - all sorts of flavours, and they're really good - I wouldn't have been so anxious to give those away!!

I'll have a look at Cadbury's Roses too. I haven't had them for years! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

They are so adorable. I don't think I'd have the patience for that. Nicely done!
AND I love the plate/tray they are displayed on. Can you change the ribbon to suit the celebration?


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

KnitNorth said:


> They are so adorable. I don't think I'd have the patience for that. Nicely done!
> AND I love the plate/tray they are displayed on. Can you change the ribbon to suit the celebration?


Thank you so much. They don't take too long to make - especially if there is something on television you want an excuse to just sit and watch!!!

Yes the ribbon is removable - this one is my 'Christmas' choice!
Liz x


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

lizcrafts said:


> Thank you so much. They don't take too long to make - especially if there is something on television you want an excuse to just sit and watch!!!
> 
> Yes the ribbon is removable - this one is my 'Christmas' choice!
> Liz x


Adorable!


----------

